# Archangel/Gimpel questions



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Hello I am interested in one day getting a pair of archangel/gimpel pigeons, not for showing but simply because I think they are very pretty. This would be in at least 4 years due to uni stuff and they would need to live with two feral's. I was wondering if there are breeders in the UK as I haven't been able to find any babies being sold on the internet here, and also if archangels can be flown free. As I don't want to get a breed that need to be kept in an aviary all its life, also suggestions for possible other breeds would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------

